# Insurance - Many Thanks



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone at Coversure that sorted out my current motor trade insurance today. After dealing with another company and spending so much time going through automated helplines, it was a pleasure to actually get through to somebody and get it sorted very efficiently!! 

Excellent service all round

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, excellent, you managed to get it sorted whilst I was out sorting my car out this afternoon, glad they looked after you.

it's not all good news though, my dodgy handling turns out to be a broken rear spring, typical as its up for sale!


----------

